# Band Names



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

There was a thread on another forum about band names and finding out that there is already another one with that name. Has this happen to anyone here? 

Our band was named the Warlocks in the 60s. Then we found out there was another one with the same name in California. So we dropped the 'k'. Warlocs. I read last year that the California group changed its name a year later - to the 'Grateful Dead'


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

Great story!! We have been struggling to find a name for our cover band (I think the Old Farts Quartet is taken) and for now we call oursevles "Yes, Dear" (if you are married ...you know why)


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

One band I was in we were doing the name the band thing and one of the guys suggest Mad Cow & the West Nile Rythmn Section, thought it kind of funny at the time, ....


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

blue skies (blues guys) or blue sky (blues guy)


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

Nobody else is ever gonna want my bands name, The Bush Donkeys!!!!


----------



## Rex Lannegan (Mar 2, 2006)

Dr. Richard Girth and the Stretchers...

:wink:


----------



## rippinglickfest (Jan 1, 2006)

*Band name*

How about going with a symbol ......ala the artist formerly know as......


----------



## Gitpik (Apr 13, 2006)

*The Rusty Zippers*

The Rust Zippers is the name of an 0ld timers group from the Langley I play with sometimes.:tongue:


----------



## smashing_pumpkins_06 (Aug 13, 2006)

Just started to play guitar here, i have found a band. Theres a couple names we are thinking, but nothing definate yet.
1-cityslackers
2-nolem frountier
I actually haven't looked if anyone has those names, do u have a web site to look?


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Thers my old favorite "Buster Himen and the Penatrators"...


----------

